# discounted telluride tix



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Try an incentive like will trade 50% off tix @ Steamboat for same at T-ride.

(no I do not have any for steamboat, but will trade %40 offs at Aspen/ Snowmass for hook up elsewhere...)


----------

